# Walkers hound for sale ?



## Jarkko (Apr 9, 2006)

Hello 
i am Jarkko and i´m from Finland and i have had 8 years walker.Now i have one year old trigg. We have about 250 walker in Finland and we would like to have new hounds in here. If you know some one who like to sold puppies or young hounds send me e-mail thank you.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

http://forum.prohound.com/


----------



## Jarkko (Apr 9, 2006)

fishless

thanks a lot :beer:


----------



## Jarkko (Apr 9, 2006)

were i find american foxhound puppies for sale

:beer:


----------



## houndsman (Jan 30, 2006)

Jarkko - go to www.amiricancooner.com and subscibe to american-cooner and full-cry - those two magazines have plenty of hounds for sale, etc.

Good luck, and good hunting.


----------



## Jarkko (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks a lot :beer:


----------

